# My cage comes tomorrow!



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

Another upgrade, im so excited! Its too big for my one rat  I couldnt pass up 47% off & free shipping on amazon though..


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

No such thing as a cage being too big . Now you have space to fill with more little rat friends!


----------



## Zoey339 (May 26, 2014)

That's the cage I was going to buy. Kinda regret not getting it. Congrats! Post pictures, I really wanna see it! I ordered the prevue hendryx 495., May have spelled that wrong. It's taking forever to get here. Was suppose to arrive yesturday, should be here today.


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

delilahrene said:


> No such thing as a cage being too big . Now you have space to fill with more little rat friends!


I should have said its too lonely for one rat! I want (and im sure he does too) more , but i wanted to adopt or rescue before going to a petstore. But i might have to soon if i cant find anything


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

Zoey339 said:


> That's the cage I was going to buy. Kinda regret not getting it. Congrats! Post pictures, I really wanna see it! I ordered the prevue hendryx 495., May have spelled that wrong. It's taking forever to get here. Was suppose to arrive yesturday, should be here today.


 i just looked it up, it looks like a very nice cage! I will be posting pictures as soon as i set my little guy up in it


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Have you checked your local craigslist for rats needing homes?


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

Yea, theres really nothing i can find in or around my area. ive been looking for a while.


----------



## Froblin (Jun 4, 2014)

Ooh nice!! I should have gotten that one instead of the Rat Manor D:


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Which city are you in? Maybe we could help you look around.


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

delilahrene said:


> Which city are you in? Maybe we could help you look around.


Chicago, IL. Im currently very interested in one little rat but if that falls through thats all ive got right now


----------



## Froblin (Jun 4, 2014)

You don't live very far from me >_< We might have something here in Rockford


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Have you contacted these people? 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pet/4500556157.html


----------



## Froblin (Jun 4, 2014)

2 Hour drive for me! Haha


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

delilahrene said:


> Have you contacted these people?
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/pet/4500556157.html


i have not but i will soon if the little guy i want doesnt work out!  thank you!


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

Froblin said:


> You don't live very far from me >_< We might have something here in Rockford


if you find anything let me know!


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

Any luck on finding him a buddy?


----------

